# Help me design a porch/balcony grow area



## ChrisFL (May 25, 2014)

So, I am living in College Station, Texas. As my other post stated, I'm going to get back into orchids pretty seriously. 

I live in an apartment complex with decent sized balcony-porch hybrids. I'd like to have an outdoor grow area there. It faces East and gets full sun all morning. 

Now, here's the problem. Our climate. Regular frontal blasts of near freezing temps in the late winter, early spring, and scorching heat during the summers...







I know NOTHING about outdoor grow spaces, so treat me that way! But be gentle...


----------



## abax (May 26, 2014)

One small point to consider is can you water without dripping on your
downstairs neighbor? Do you care? A shade cloth or bamboo roman shades
will take care of the bright summer sun along with some fans. Winter is
back into the apartment...maybe shelves behind double sliding doors?
I assume TX is quite humid in the summer, true?


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2014)

Can you screen the area?


----------



## Hera (May 26, 2014)

You need a collection you can bring out for spring and fall then grow indoors in winter and summer. Screening is a must as are daily watering.


----------



## Clark (May 26, 2014)

I've peed in the wind before.


----------



## gnathaniel (May 27, 2014)

What are you wanting to grow and how much southern exposure does your balcony have? 

Various Laeliinae, Dendrobes, Pleurothallids, Vandeae, etc. will thrive in or at least tolerate your usual temp ranges, other cultural factors being appropriate. For especially low temps think about a pvc-pipe frame skinned with visqueen or tarps and maybe a small space heater or air piped from your heated living space as needed. In the hot months roll up the sides, put up bird netting and/or finer mesh to keep out bugs, and add shadecloth, misters, fans, or water dishes under pots as needed. A corrugated roof can add extra insulation and water control, and make sure to securely tie down the whole structure in case of high winds.


----------



## Ray (May 27, 2014)

As you claim to be "getting serious", you should enclose the area so you can maintain control over the conditions better.

Something like this should work:


----------



## cnycharles (May 27, 2014)

Rofl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2014)

You can grow anything you want if you are willing to do the necessary work. If you have a screened porch it will be better than growing in the apartment.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2014)

Ray said:


> As you claim to be "getting serious", you should enclose the area so you can maintain control over the conditions better.
> 
> Something like this should work:



That's what I need!


----------



## ChrisFL (Jun 8, 2014)

Ray said:


> As you claim to be "getting serious", you should enclose the area so you can maintain control over the conditions better.
> 
> Something like this should work:



LOL!!!

I would love to do some type of small shade/greenhouse appropriate for a porch. It can't look shoddy and homebuilt or the complex will fine me.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2014)

Frame out and screen the porch openings and make it look like the same construction as the porch. :wink:


----------

